# Baldwin County 675acres



## tenpoint2772 (Jun 2, 2016)

looking for 4 members.10 members total.2 buck 2 doe.hardwoods,pines,creek running thru middle of land with powerline crossing it.camp across the road on 12 acres with power and water. 5 main food plots.800.00.for more info call Brian at 404-849-9444.please no calls after 8.30


----------



## ShawnGR (Jun 3, 2016)

Where is this property?


----------



## tenpoint2772 (Jun 3, 2016)

milledgeville ga


----------



## kevincox (Jun 3, 2016)

What area of the county? Thanks


----------



## tenpoint2772 (Jun 4, 2016)

old monticello rd. and hwy 22. i will post pictures when i find out how to do it. nice bucks taken every year


----------



## tenpoint2772 (Jun 4, 2016)

i will be down at land today if anyone wants to see it. call 404-849-9444 and we can hook up.


----------



## RDNKTNKER (Jun 12, 2016)

Interested. Will call tomorrow.


----------



## KirbyQuack (Jun 30, 2016)

Is the club family friendly?  Any duck hunting available?


----------

